# Dump trailers



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking for feedback on what everyone uses for a dump trailer. I'm looking at getting a 14ft 14K GVRW dump trailer. Locally I have H and H, MaxxD, Lamar, and Sur Trac. I've been leaning towards either the Sur Trac or the H and H. No one has a Sur Trac in stock, and wont for at least a month. I can get a H and H for 8100 and pick it up this week/weekend. Any other brand I should consider? Things to look for?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Tyres and tyre rating...are they Chinese crap?

Power down? 

I honestly don't understand the difference between telescoping vs scissor lift. Not sure if one is better or faster or what. Hopefully someone will skewl me. 

Are you going to be hauling equipment?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have a sur trac
It’s nice, I like it, hasn’t failed on me


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would not buy a lift cylinder unit. That being said, we haul clay, stone, concrete all that in our trailers. If you are only hauling leaves/ mulch/ firewood, it will be fine.

I have had PJ and DooLittle - both have been good trailers - PJ is to the ground which is nice to put a machine in, sucked to dump as you could not make much of a pile. DooLittle has been loaded to weights far beyond the GVWR and still dumped. Only had one time I can recall that I had to help it get started with a home bar.

Reason that scissor are better is the mechanical advantage. You are able to get a much longer travel or stroke vs a mounted cylinder. The scissor lifting point is mounted further up on the trailer giving you a greater lifting ability vs a cylinder that can only be so long as you can only fit so much cylinder under the trailer in a straight up/down format. This means you have to mount the cylinder further back towards the middle on the trailer for the lifting point decreasing your mechanical advantage.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Telescopic is the strongest...

Phil, I think Suretrac would disagree with your mechanical point though...






Oh yeah and I have three Suretrac trailers and they've all been great. If they are telling you a month, add 3 and take it times 4...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Telescopic is the strongest...
> 
> Phil, I think Suretrac would disagree with your mechanical point though...
> 
> ...


That's nice


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> That's nice


Which part?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We have a PJ scissor lift, it's done everything we've asked of it withing reason


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Which part?


The video


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> We have a PJ scissor lift, it's done everything we've asked of it withing reason


We're talking about dump trailers not...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> We're talking about dump trailers not...
> 
> View attachment 216659


That's a JLG not PJ


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> That's a JLG not PJ


Yeah wasn't sure if you had some off brand scissor lift or what...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Phil, I think Suretrac would disagree with your mechanical point though...


Never seen one of that type before. That would be the best spot... how much fluid does that use??

I was referring the what he kept referencing to as their "most economical" (Cheap) version where the cylinders are tucked back.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Telescopic is the strongest...
> 
> Phil, I think Suretrac would disagree with your mechanical point though...
> 
> ...


We got the scissor as well, if I were to do it all over, I'd go for the telescopic as well


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah wasn't sure if you had some off brand scissor lift or what...


Good looking out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah wasn't sure if you had some off brand scissor lift or what...


Maybe he's using it to stack snow as high as light poles...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe he's using it to stack snow as high as light poles...


I'm in a low snow area...we don't have to stack high


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I'm in a low snow area...we don't have to stack high


Not even banana scraps?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On my dump boxes I prefered the telescopic that I started with it was much faster and more power. It was gravity down though which in the winter really sucked.
Having said that the power down scissor lifts do everything I need them to do and have made loading heavy items a breeze without a loader, just tie it to the tailgate and power down now its in the truck...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not even banana scraps?


Barely banana scraps


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> On my dump boxes I prefered the telescopic that I started with it was much faster and more power. It was gravity down though which in the winter really sucked.
> Having said that the power down scissor lifts do everything I need them to do and have made loading heavy items a breeze without a loader, just tie it to the tailgate and power down now its in the truck...


Dumb question, and forgive me because I know you're in the metric system, but how does power down lift something into the truck?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dumb question, and forgive me because I know you're in the metric system, but how does power down lift something into the truck?


You put your dump up, tailgate down back up to the item tie it to the box/tailgate and put you dump down...voila...its up where you need it to be...
Youre welcome for this trick,...
Also makes Tree removal go fast if you tie it to the box cut it off and lower it.. voila all the hard work of loading is done. Strap it down and drive away...

**Follow me for easy tricks to look like a genius when youre not.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> **Follow me for easy tricks to look like a genius when youre not.


@Mark Oomkes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> @Mark Oomkes


Thanks, I try to keep my geniusness on the down low.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

William B. said:


> Looking for feedback on what everyone uses for a dump trailer. I'm looking at getting a 14ft 14K GVRW dump trailer. Locally I have H and H, MaxxD, Lamar, and Sur Trac. I've been leaning towards either the Sur Trac or the H and H. No one has a Sur Trac in stock, and wont for at least a month. I can get a H and H for 8100 and pick it up this week/weekend. Any other brand I should consider? Things to look for?


I'll bring it up...what are you pulling it with? Make sure you aren't combined over 26k or anyone that will be pulling it will be in CDL territory...if that is a concern.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I run a couple PJ 7x14's that have held up admirably considering what a cowboy operator I am and that they see fairly heavy use. We busted the weld on the ram that ties into the scissor, that wasn't too hard of a fix, and I fried the charge pack/pump motor after completely submerging the pump/battery housing crossing a river a bunch of times. Don't do that, they don't like water. Also about lost a wheel when a hub bearing went out a few months ago, I posted some pictures somewhere on here when that happened. For the abuse and mileage they see I think they've held up well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kinport said:


> I run a couple PJ 7x14's that have held up admirably considering what a cowboy operator I am and that they see fairly heavy use. We busted the weld on the ram that ties into the scissor, that wasn't too hard of a fix, and I fried the charge pack/pump motor after completely submerging the pump/battery housing crossing a river a bunch of times. Don't do that, they don't like water. Also about lost a wheel when a hub bearing went out a few months ago, I posted some pictures somewhere on here when that happened. For the abuse and mileage they see I think they've held up well.
> View attachment 216665


Something something 2 bolts....

 


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ve been running a 7x14 bri mar 14k for 7 years that I bought used. Besides one hydraulic hose ( stone bouncing from road ) and a set of batteries it been trouble free. I did replace the jack but that’s my fault. I didn’t grease the old one.

it’s a lift cylinder model. Somewhat slow IMO but reliable. I’ve scaled it at 7 ton loads once or twice and it didn’t like it. 6.5 ton it does. Probably averages 20 loads over 30 miles each per year.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We have a local trailer builder here - Advantage Trailer. I had them build me a 7 ton tandem in 2011. Spec'd it with a C-channel frame, instead of standard box tube. It's a telescoping ram style, and has done everything we've ever needed it to. Other than operator error/abuse (bent doors, dings and dents), it has stood up very well. Still sits flat, no twists. The C-channel was a wise choice, no rot through like box tube.

This spring spent a few $$ on it and had new box sides welded in. Wet grass clippings are killer, the bottom of the sides where they meet the floor were rotted through. But after 10 years, I'm not going to complain. I did think of replacing the trailer, but prices have gone silly.

https://www.k-trail.ca/en/dumpers - these are now $12-14k depending on outfit.

https://bluewatertrailers.ca/catalogue?id=628 - these were $16k this winter, now $21k

https://www.millroadtrailers.com/trailer-types/dump-trailers/ - got a quote from here too, and was $24k.

So the old trusty steel dump trailer stays for a bit yet.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Also; keep in mind, any fewer that doesn’t have the trailer you want in stock, is probably going to take 20 weeks to get the trailer you want.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Also; keep in mind, any fewer that doesn't have the trailer you want in stock, is probably going to take 20 weeks to get the trailer you want.


Good grief.... Pay attention...



Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh yeah and I have three Suretrac trailers and they've all been great. If they are telling you a month, add 3 and take it times 4...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

These really interest me with my work.










Would be super handy to keep everything clean with the some of the BS work I get us into.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

if your operation is doin multiple sites this would make sense, for the small business operator options r ur friend.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I find the used market on dump trailers is so good that I just sell my dump every two years and buy a new one. I get almost what I paid for. 

Quality Steel and Aluminum Product out of Elkhart Indiana is where I have bought the last few.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNp98qapkmJ/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just realized Bella has a PJ. Overall it's been ok, the latches for the tailgates could use some work...Bent the hinges twice now after coming unlatched while dumping.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Bent the hinges twice now after I didn't latch the chains while dumping.


K...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> K...


L...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Everytime I see a dump trailer come in the landscape yard all I can think of is they are cheating me out of a delivery charge.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just realized Bella has a PJ. Overall it's been ok, the latches for the tailgates could use some work...Bent the hinges twice now after coming unlatched while dumping.


Wait, you're dumping from you dump trailer and not hand shoveling everything out?...


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just realized Bella has a PJ. Overall it's been ok, the latches for the tailgates could use some work...Bent the hinges twice now after coming unlatched while dumping.


this. I've ripped a door or two off in my day because those dang pins pop out as your lifting. You can't see it from your vantage and you either bend the heck out of the door or you rip it totally off. The pins on our newest have been by far the best but we weld up chains and d-rings to the doors/back of the trailer and that's been pretty idiot proof.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Everytime I see a dump trailer come in the landscape yard all I can think of is they are cheating me out of a delivery charge.


I have a yard that doesnt charge me for local deliveries. It is a great perk for me being a sole operator. I do move quite a bit of product for them as well as recommend them to people asking for small amounts.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Over the past 5 years I've built from scratch 4 dump trailers and one roll off trailer. Of all the hoist designs I used telescopic is my favourite then direct cylinder and scissor is last. The reason I'm not a fan of scissor hoist is they add a extra 3-400 lbs to the trailer and cost more then the other hoists for a similar lifting capacity. The best trailer i've built over the years is my current one which is a deck over dump with fold down sides. I sent the trailer out to be hot dipped galvanized so I never have to worry about rust or powder coat flaking off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just realized Bella has a PJ. Overall it's been ok, the latches for the tailgates could use some work...Bent the hinges twice now after coming unlatched while dumping.


Coming unlatched leads you to being unhinged...!!!? This is normal....meditation helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Coming unlatched leads you to being unhinged...!!!? This is normal....meditation helps.


Could explain quite a bit...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a 7x12 will raise higher for unloading than a 7x14, that said last year bought a dump and flat, both 14,000# load trail and have been happy so far


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Does height of raise really matter?
If you have mud stuck in it, you’re scraping it out no matter how high it lifts


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Does height of raise really matter?
> If you have mud stuck in it, you're scraping it out no matter how high it lifts


Sometimes with wet leaves in the fall, I wish mine would go straight up. Or maybe turn over for me...and shake itself.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

prezek said:


> Sometimes with wet leaves in the fall, I wish mine would go straight up. Or maybe turn over for me...and shake itself.


Only had a problem with leaves when they freeze


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Only had a problem with leaves when they freeze
> View attachment 216882
> View attachment 216883


It's not often, but a pain...or when I do multiple small mulch jobs over the course of a few weeks when we are slammed (like right now). I've been filling my dump with debris and using truck beds for 6 yard or smaller jobs...I couldn't tell you what's on the bottom...or how many times it's been rained on....and it's only half full...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Picked up this H and H 14ft last Friday. Guy I bought it from said he tried placing orders for more and was told 52 weeks out. Every place I called near me didn't have any and was 2 months out minimum. They wouldn't quote me a price because of how fast the prices were changing. Pulled it back home 3 hours and it pulled beautifully.


----------



## Chris33 (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, not a dump trailer.... I ordered a new 7x16 all Aluminum enclosed trailer Late January.... will not be here until Sept.

Aluminum shortage.... to many people buying up pop/beer/can goods during Covid.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Chris33 said:


> Well, not a dump trailer.... I ordered a new 7x16 all Aluminum enclosed trailer Late January.... will not be here until Sept.
> 
> Aluminum shortage.... to many people buying up pop/beer/can goods during Covid.


Join the waiting club...
Waiting on an open trailer that was supposed to be here last month and a mower.

be glad you're not waiting on a truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> be glad you're not waiting on a truck.


Or a freezer......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A couple of these bright green ones around Lapeer, this one has a 24,000 lb telescopic cylinder.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

My trailer that I ordered on January 8th came in Thursday!!!...they had told me 10 weeks...ended up 18 weeks...they are telling people 24 weeks now...supposedly red aluminum was tough to get...then plywood...


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)




----------

